# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  LOS AGRONEGOCIOS DE MASHUA NEGRA DE EXPORTACIÓN

## ipex

Especialización en como producir,procesar y exportar  
LOS AGRONEGOCIOS DE MASHUA NEGRA DE EXPORTACIÓN  
"Agregando valor a los cultivos andinos"  
El Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores invita a participar a la especialización y rueda de negocios  donde se presentarán de manera integral los agronegocios del cultivo de la Mashua  
Lugar: Universidad Agraria La Molina "Sala de Idiomas"  
Día: Sábado  
Modulo I :  Manejo del Cultivo  Sábado 19 de setiembre
Modulo II:  Agro industria-Empaque y embalaje 26 setiembre
Modulo III: Mercados y Logística de exportación 03 octubre  
Horario:  de 9.00 a 1.00 pm  
Beneficios: 
Certificado a nombre del Instituto Peruano de Agro-exportadores 
Diccionario de Especialidades de Insumos de Agroquimicos +
Diccionario de Especialidades de Insumos Orgánicos + Cd  
Inversión:
Público en general:
Modulo I, II, III  : S/. 600.00 hasta el 15 de setiembre, Después S/.900.00 
Universitario: 
Modulo I, II, III  : S/. 500.00 hasta el 15 de setiembre, Después S/.800.00   
Depósito en la Cta. Cte. a nombre del Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores 1932067130-0-00 BCP
Luego del abono enviar voucher con sus datos y número de contacto a info@ipexperu.org
Mayores informes: 
Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores
Telefax: (511) 639-7172
Movil: (511)  983582440 / (511) 996399096
Mail: info@ipexperu.orgMashua negra.jpgTemas similares: AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA TARA DE EXPORTACIÓN Especialización en: LOS AGRO NEGOCIOS DE MASHUA Y MACA NEGRA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN Especialización en: LOS AGRO NEGOCIOS DE MASHUA Y MACA NEGRA ORGÁNICA DE EXPORTACIÓN AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA MACA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2015 AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA QUINUA DE EXPORTACIÓN 24 DE OCTUBRE

----------

